# 1945? BFG dx.



## Big Moe (Oct 12, 2022)

Well, now that I have it home, starting a new project. Thankfully the wheelset is saveable, just going to have them rebuilt with new spokes and nipples. And pretty much just cleaning the rest of it up. Suggestions on removing rust and oxidation but saving the paint would be appreciated. Thinking 0000 steel wool and Dr. Pepper for the paint and chrome. Going to remove the rack from the bike. Not sure what to use to recover the seat. It has some kind of fabric covering. It's going to stay patina. Have a few little dents and bends in the fenders and chain guard to straighten out. Going to do my thing of cleaning the chain on a board using a wire wheel on a drill and wd40. Need to get a pair of bfg grips for it. I think that's about it for now. Will update as progress is made.


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 12, 2022)

You confused me for half a second. Double posting with this thread. 🤣  Magic trick?


----------



## Big Moe (Oct 12, 2022)

Glitchy. 🤪


----------



## BFGforme (Oct 13, 2022)

Bfg grips 40-41! Good luck finding some…


----------

